
Trouble-Maker : Tool to help you break stuff - Garbage
http://trouble-maker.sourceforge.net/
======
herge
Reminds me of the chaos monkey from stack overflow.

[http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2011/04/working-with-the-
ch...](http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2011/04/working-with-the-chaos-
monkey.html)

